# Failure to start, however engine cranking; 2006 2.5l



## nakuke (Sep 29, 2019)

This car has been a pain in the ass. Just recently replaced suspension components now this.

It's got 105k miles, 2 owners. Sparkplugs replaced with NYK 6 months ago, ignition coils, serpentine belt replaced recently. Has fresh engine oil and replaced half of the atf with Nissan DMatic as well recently.
Yesterday I started it up no issue to park it a little nicer.
This morning I wake up and crank it and just get this noise:





No codes as far as I can tell. Haven't tested anything. I'm not exactly a mechanic so I may be freaking out over nothing. Does this sound like it could be a battery, alternator or even starter issue or does this sound like something is royally screwed? When stuff like this happens I always default to engine or transmission is blown. However I don't imagine that's the case here.

Any advice?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, the engine is cranking, so that rules out the starter, battery and alternator as far as the no start condition. You need to make sure you have fuel, spark and compression (it does sound like it has compression, but whether it's in spec and if all cylinders have compression can only be made by doing an engine compression test. The first thing I would do is spray some carb cleaner into the intake (you may need to pull the air cleaner top and intake duct off to open the throttle body to do this) and then try to start to see if it "fires." If it fires and runs for a couple of seconds and then stalls out, there's a fuel issue going on. Perform a fuel pressure test to make sure it's within specs; you might have a bad fuel pump, bad fuel pump relay, blown fuse, or open/shorted wire, to name a few possibilities. If fuel pressure is good, see if there's spark. You can do this by removing the coil pack, installing a spare spark plug in the coil pack (I don't recommend you remove and use the spark plug in the engine because gas could possibly be pushed out of the combustion chamber when the engine is cranked and a spark could start a fire), ground the body of the plug and have someone start the engine while you observe if spark if jumping the gap of the plug. If you have no spark, often it's a bad cam position sensor or crank position sensor that is at fault. I stick with Nissan sensors and replace the two as a set. If you have spark and fuel pressure, check engine compression. If the compression test passes, use a noid light to check for fuel injector power and pulse while cranking the engine. If the light doesn't flash, check for power to the injectors. If you have power, then check the circuit on the ground side back to the ECM. 
If you don't have one already, a Nissan factory service manual would probably be a big help to you. You can find free, online manuals at Nico Club's site.


----------



## Psav (Oct 8, 2019)

nakuke said:


> This car has been a pain in the ass. Just recently replaced suspension components now this.
> 
> It's got 105k miles, 2 owners. Sparkplugs replaced with NYK 6 months ago, ignition coils, serpentine belt replaced recently. Has fresh engine oil and replaced half of the atf with Nissan DMatic as well recently.
> Yesterday I started it up no issue to park it a little nicer.
> ...


I have an OBD reader and it showed error code 340, which is the cam position sensor. I replaced it twice on my own, not difficult, and then it failed again, so had to have it towed to my Nissan dealer. They replaced the sensor for over C$300 and it has been fine since. Fingers crossed. Is this a problem other owners of X-Trails have? Mine is a 2006. This 2.5 L engine has been used in other Nissan models. Mine can’t be the only vehicle that has had this problem. I have had it for 7 years and it has been a good vehicle, until now.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Have a read of the X trail section and you will find lots of helpful information. Usually its the crankshaft sensor that causes a similar stall no-start situation. Its been written about many times. As SMJ999 pointed out a no start can be a number of things. I myself have been going through some trouble with my X trail failing to start at times. So far it seems to be caused by humidity/sludge in the engine that is gumming up the pcv valve and affecting the engine vacuum and sometimes will not start but no error code. More investigation required.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Psav said:


> I have an OBD reader and it showed error code 340, which is the cam position sensor. I replaced it twice on my own, not difficult, and then it failed again, so had to have it towed to my Nissan dealer. They replaced the sensor for over C$300 and it has been fine since. Fingers crossed. Is this a problem other owners of X-Trails have? Mine is a 2006. This 2.5 L engine has been used in other Nissan models. Mine can’t be the only vehicle that has had this problem. I have had it for 7 years and it has been a good vehicle, until now.


When replacing any electronic component, it's always recommended to use Nissan OEM components. Aftermarket electronic components are generally unreliable, don't last long, sometimes create new problems, and sometimes are DOA. Several members of this forum ran into the same problematic results when they used aftermarket components.


----------

